
Hoverboard responsible for destroying Tennessee home, officials say - prostoalex
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/02/10/hoverboard-responsible-for-destroying-tennessee-home-officials-say.html
======
herbst
Please. We must stop calling these things Hoverboards. Even if the newspaper
did, just copy paste it and replace Hoverboard with "rolling retard vehicle"
or something. Its not hovering, nor a board.

